

Create a Password Management App Using Ionic Framework and Firebase - nraboy
https://www.airpair.com/ionic-framework/posts/ionic-firebase-password-manager

======
meetforeal
I can't believe you made a 1.38 hour long video for this post - how long did
it take you to come up with the idea and then create all the content?

~~~
consultwithmike
Your comment leaves some context to be desired. Are you disgusted or
impressed?

~~~
meetforeal
Super impressed! Sorry for being unclear!

~~~
consultwithmike
No worries, I was just trying to get a gauge. While I'll allow him to concrete
this, a video that long would like take a 8-12 hour investment building the
content along with the video and editing. Interestingly enough there would
have been additional time involved with transcribing that into the blog post.

